# Alternative cure for GERD



## 16390 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi all!What do you think of the two links below:http://www.refluxrecovery.com/andhttp://www.aloeelite.com/ddiseases/pubs/gerd/index.shtmlThey both provide success stories of people who healed up the disease...Has anybody tried these solutions?I'm a bit skeptical...Bye


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I am somewhat leery of AMP, given the discussions which abound on the Products Board along with the cost. I have seen the other website, before; although I don't know if anyone has tried that from here. It would be interesting to hear from anyone who has done it. (Perhaps they could tell us what the two items are.) What I would say is to be open to these kinds of alternative treatments. I have eliminated all of my digestive problems with a simple supplement. Others have found relief with some Bragg's apple cider vinegar everyday. You just never know...Cheers,Mark


----------



## 15456 (May 1, 2006)

HI..I kept hearing about DGL Licorice. I was leary but tried it, and it has been pretty good. The other night my stomach was a mess and I chewed up these 2 tablets and within 10 minutes my stomach was calm and I was able to eat. You have to buy the kind that you chew up and you must chew it to mix with your saliva, as it goes down it coats your throat and stomach. You should chew 2 tablets 20 minutes before eating and before you go to bed. I don't like licorice so the taste is pretty nasty to me, but I have to say that if it keeps working the way it has I can take the nasty taste. I am also taking magnesium, omega3 fatty acids and flax seed oil, along with my multivitamin. Best of luck to you! Take care of you







! TT


----------

